# Recent graduate CPC-A no luck finding a job.



## Abbiel27 (Jun 4, 2019)

I recently graduated school in March, and received my certificate in April. Everything I have seen most employers have been looking for an experienced coder in a specified field, so unfortunately no luck on finding a job. Does anyone have any tips on finding a new job for a recent graduate. I am a new mom and would absolutely love a remote position, but I know that can be a long shot. Any information or tips please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Pathos (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello Abbiel27,

Congrats for getting your certification! If you look through other people's posts in this thread you will find several good and positive suggestions on how to best land your first coding job. You write that you graduated in April, so that is a few months without any luck. But before I get into the details, I need to address you desire to work remotely. There are some people who believe that remote coding is a real possibility right after graduation. The reality is that 9/10 times, you will not be able to land a remote job with little-no coding experience. The coding courses/study and getting certified does not mean you are a coding expert...yet, but you understand the basics of coding and can start from there. You will really do yourself a disfavor if you plunged yourself into remote coding right off the bat. Most remote coding positions require anywhere from 3-10 years of full time coding experience, because it is expected you are savvy and experienced enough to know the many coding nuances within the coding world. You will not know these nuances yet, since you just haven't had the opportunity to get the experience, and that's ok.

My suggestion, and I recognize you being a new mom might complicate things a little:

-*Network, network, network*.
These days who you know is almost more important than what you know. I have been in situations where the candidate was probably more qualified than the person who got hired, but because the person who got hired had better networking skills, they got the job instead. Not always fair, but there is that relationship of trust that can be so important.

-*What jobs are you applying for?*
I have applied for jobs that I did not meet all of the requirements for, but was still contacted for interviews. If you think/believe you can do the job, then apply away. Just make sure your resume/CV is solid and reflects how you can dynamite the job.

-*How's your resume?*
I have a small panel of trusted people I often have check on my resume and provide me constructive feedback, and I do the same for them. Make sure your resume is not too general and more specific to the position and organization you're applying to. Recruiters will often see through if you're being too general.

*-How are your interviewing skills?*
Your resume and applications are meant for your ticket to land an interview. Often recruiters will have a number of applicants come in and weed people out from there. Are you interviewing well? There are numerous of YouTube videos that can be helpful in honing your interviewing skills, but most important is to be yourself and show your panel that you are the right candidate for the job.

*-What job do you really want?*
This is a tricky one, especially for a new CPC grad. Know that there *ARE* jobs that are only looking for CPC-A out there. I have seen them. However, they often require some type of medical office experience along with your certification. If you don't have any medical office experience, don't panic and try and get some. It is the old paradox of "Can't get a job because I don't have enough experience, but I can't get experience because I can't get a job". You might have to aim a little lower than Coding to get your foot in the door, and apply for Patient Registration, Billing, Medical Office Specialist/Receptionist, etc., and then from there go for Coder. Once you land your first coding job, work in the office for a number of years to solidify your coding, and then remote coding should be within your reach. I know this is your goal right now, but realistically I don't think that is the right move for you unless you have additional job experience information that is undisclosed.

Good luck!


----------



## Kbell0922 (Jun 10, 2019)

I am in the same spot. I finished classes back in Jan. Got my certification in Feb, I have been applying for jobs since December. I have applied for a lot of the local hospitals. I have been told that my education and experience do not match. While I understand that they want experienced coders, how are we new coders to gain that experience? I'm the only person out of my group that does not have a job, two of the girls got jobs while still in school.


----------



## candice499 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kbell0922 said:


> I am in the same spot. I finished classes back in Jan. Got my certification in Feb, I have been applying for jobs since December. I have applied for a lot of the local hospitals. I have been told that my education and experience do not match. While I understand that they want experienced coders, how are we new coders to gain that experience? I'm the only person out of my group that does not have a job, two of the girls got jobs while still in school.


I received my CPC-A in Feb as well and still no luck with a job.


----------



## Pathos (Jun 10, 2019)

To Kbell and Candice,

Firstly, I know there are coding jobs that are looking for CPC-As only. I have seen them, and I have often referred back to them when new grads are frustrated that they are not getting any traction on their job seeking efforts.

To add to my points mentioned above; it is also my experience that getting a job is often about *Timing*. You might be the perfect candidate in every way, but the employer is just not looking for what you have to offer right now. This could change in 6 months or more, however being a constant look out for jobs and networking opportunities can help you strike gold.

Also, are you willing to commute or even move for the right job? The recent job I took required me to move to a different part of the state, and I haven't looked back since. In my job searches I did include Texas, North Carolina, Oregon, Washington and more.

I have heard several suggestions to get that -A removed, which is really not a bad idea. AAPC does offer several ways for you to get that done. Yes, it does come with a cost but might be something to consider:
https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx

Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## candice499 (Jun 10, 2019)

Pathos said:


> To Kbell and Candice,
> 
> Firstly, I know there are coding jobs that are looking for CPC-As only. I have seen them, and I have often referred back to them when new grads are frustrated that they are not getting any traction on their job seeking efforts.
> 
> ...


Thank You for the information. I have received replies back on my resume advising my resume looks great we just want to hire someone with experience. It is hard to gain experience if these jobs will not give the person a chance.


----------



## Pathos (Jun 10, 2019)

candice499 said:


> Thank You for the information. I have received replies back on my resume advising my resume looks great we just want to hire someone with experience. It is hard to gain experience if these jobs will not give the person a chance.



I understand the job dilemma all too well. It took me a whole year from the time I seriously started applying, to when I started my new job. 
I was lucky that my previous job paid for my CPC and let me acquire coding experience (A-removal) which eventually lead to my current job. The job paradox is unfair, but there is a way around it as explained above.

Personally, I would look at job hunting as at least a part-time job, meaning you will most likely need to sink in a lot of hours before getting a job, which will either be a coding job, or lead you to a coding job. 

What areas/states are you looking at? What job sites are you using? How are you applying? As I mentioned before, and depending on how flexible you are when it comes to relocation, if you can relocate for the right job; then your job searching parameters will vastly increase and your chances for getting hired improve as well.

Good luck!


----------



## candice499 (Jun 11, 2019)

Pathos said:


> I understand the job dilemma all too well. It took me a whole year from the time I seriously started applying, to when I started my new job.
> I was lucky that my previous job paid for my CPC and let me acquire coding experience (A-removal) which eventually lead to my current job. The job paradox is unfair, but there is a way around it as explained above.
> 
> Personally, I would look at job hunting as at least a part-time job, meaning you will most likely need to sink in a lot of hours before getting a job, which will either be a coding job, or lead you to a coding job.
> ...


I am looking in the central Texas area and for remote coder positions. I am unable to relocate as my mother in law lives with us and has dialysis 3 times a week and we still have one kid in school at this time.


----------



## Pathos (Jun 11, 2019)

As a CPC-A with little-no coding experience, you will have a really tough time finding a remote coding position. Remote coding is usually reserved for those who have enough coding experience to run solo, and can meet their high quotas when it comes to production and quality. As I stated above, even if you were able to land a remote coding job as a new CPC grad, you're really doing yourself a disfavor by working from home, and not having a supporting network of fellow coders to train and help you. I have been coding for a number of years, and I still learn new things every day.

If I was the hiring manager, when it comes to hiring a remote coder, I would look for a coder with enough experience to handle themselves pretty independently. I would honestly be concerned about hiring an applicant for a remote position who "just" has a CPC-A, and little-no coding experience. 
I know that's not what you or the original poster want to hear, but I believe that's the reality of it. Get started with your coding career in an office or a hospital, get enough experience first and then remote coding should be firmly within your grasp.


----------



## Ittybittyems (Jun 11, 2019)

I GOT MY CERTIFICATION IN NOVEMBER OF LAST YEAR AND I STILL DO NOT HAVE A CODING JOB. IM TWO MONTHS AWAY FROM GETTING MY A REMOVED OF MY CERTIFICATION. KINDA DISCOURAGING.


----------



## jones3841@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2019)

Same boat. I even tried to gain experience through the externship program offered through AAPC. None of them where either offering a position or would return a call. Especially Round Top was the worst experience.


----------



## Pathos (Jun 21, 2019)

I hear you all, but please know that there are companies just looking for CPC-As out there. In fact my current manager told me recently that she only wants new or CPC-As when it comes to hiring. This way she can train and mold them into what she wants from them, and don't have to deal with old habits (good/bad).

I've worked for small offices and big corporations, and it has been my experience/observation that generally the bigger companies want to hire new coders, and its the smaller companies that want the more experienced coders. 

For those who are experiencing a tough time getting a job, take a minute to re-evaluate your job seeking efforts. 

Are they as effective as they can be? 
Are you applying enough? 
Are your applications and resume top-notch? 
Can you improve anything here?
Remember that any resume/application does not guarantee a job, but is a ticket to an interview. A successful interview doesn't guarantee a job either, but is just an appetizer of what you can perform and what the company is offering. Even if/when you get your job, it is up to you to convert that job into a successful career. Also, keep in mind what your long-term goal is too and work towards that. 

I think it is really easy to get critical, mad, discouraged, upset when you don't get the results you really want when it comes to job seeking. Without repeating myself too much in this thread, finding the right job is almost as much as *Timing* as it is having the *right qualifications*. It took me almost a whole year from the time I started applying, to the time I got my current job. And it's the best job I've had in my whole career as a coder so far! While it was tough at times, I strongly feel it was totally worth the trouble and wait.

Good luck!


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

Abbiel27 said:


> I recently graduated school in March, and received my certificate in April. Everything I have seen most employers have been looking for an experienced coder in a specified field, so unfortunately no luck on finding a job. Does anyone have any tips on finding a new job for a recent graduate. I am a new mom and would absolutely love a remote position, but I know that can be a long shot. Any information or tips please let me know! Thanks.


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

candice499 said:


> Thank You for the information. I have received replies back on my resume advising my resume looks great we just want to hire someone with experience. It is hard to gain experience if these jobs will not give the person a chance.


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------



## candice499 (Jun 24, 2019)

deliciatraylor said:


> The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


Thank You!


----------



## Henson65 (Jun 24, 2019)

deliciatraylor said:


> The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.



Thank you for sharing this information....would you be interested in sharing some info about the company? I browsed through the website rather quickly and was impressed but would like to hear more specifics about them, if possible.


----------

